# Ralph Northam has created a Powder Keg In Virginia for MLK Day....His TRUE Character is on Full Display !!!



## nononono (Jan 18, 2020)

*DO NOT GO INSIDE THE FENCED OFF AREA.......IT'S A TRAP !!!!








That Right this guy is a real piece of Shit !!!
He Should NOT BE GOVERNOR .....This is a set up the day before
the Impeachment Trial begins....!







That's The TRUE Character of Ralph Northam.....He should NEVER have
been allowed to remain in office....NEVER !

Read about how this 2nd ammendment issue is one HUGE Set Up...
Just like Charlottesville was a set up, so is this Time Bomb.*


----------



## nononono (Jan 19, 2020)

*Don't go in the fenced area........................!*


----------

